# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Don't get Nair on your Nipples

## Noles12

I found this out the hard way last night. Just a little bit on the tip of my left one has it on fire still. 
It feels raw. For the future i will be shaving around the nipple and nairing the rest.
Has anyone else experienced this before?

----------


## CMonkey

yeah, it is quite miserable.....

I tried it a few years ago, nipples were on fire and it peeled damn near all the skin off my shoulders and stomach. I was a a walking scab for a week.

Never using Nair again!

----------


## Noles12

Really i was nervous about getting all of my skin burnt but i had no irritation what so ever except for my nipples. I liked how it worked.
Cheaper than shaving because of the cost of a good razor now a days. I have to use the good ones because i have really sensitive skin and the cheap ones tear me up.( This is why i was nervous to use the nair) 
Also i have no stuble like i do the day after shaving

----------


## POPS

> Really i was nervous about getting all of my skin burnt but i had no irritation what so ever except for my nipples. I liked how it worked.
> Cheaper than shaving because of the cost of a good razor now a days. I have to use the good ones because i have really sensitive skin and the cheap ones tear me up.( This is why i was nervous to use the nair) 
> Also i have no stuble like i do the day after shaving


trust me bro, shave your chest and get the mangroomer for the back. Its the only way to go unless you can get someone to shave your back all the time..
Nair sucks and smells like crap.....

----------


## covert025

nair is garbage.. that shit hurts man...

----------


## redz

I agree Nair is awefull I broke out and had irritated skin.

----------


## RuhlFreak55

nair will scab over my nipples sometimes if i leave it on too long....after you get to a certain point though in growth it's much more efficient then shaving

----------


## ajweb

never had issue with nipples burning, like the smoothness it leaves but to stay really smooth would need to use every other day which would be a pain. 
shaving or nair either way its a pain. would love to laser it all off

----------


## test_viper

have been using nair for like a year. i love it and have no problems... burning is just from leaving it on to long....

but i do agree. smells like shiiiit lol

----------

